# Show Off Those "Pearls" Thread



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

The link won't work. 
What is pearl? Is it like a white horse?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Pearl is a dilution gene that is activated by the presence of the cream gene. What that means is a horse can be a Pearl carrier, but if it does not also have at least one Cream gene, it won't be visible.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I tested the link and it worked for me again.


----------



## suncolorsranch (Nov 28, 2007)

I see you got the link to the article from our website.  Thanks for sharing.

Yes pearl is very rare and originated from Barlink Macho Man. We now own one of the homozygous pearl mares featured in that article Shesa Bita Awesome. Pictures of her and her dunskin pearl filly by our stallion can be seen on our website they are very interesting looking. SBR Formula One website


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I love your mare and her filly. Did you reserve the filly to further your breeding program if her conformation was correct? I'd love to see a current picture or two of the filly.


----------



## suncolorsranch (Nov 28, 2007)

WyndellaRose said:


> I love your mare and her filly. Did you reserve the filly to further your breeding program if her conformation was correct? I'd love to see a current picture or two of the filly.


Thanks. No I do not own the filly the lady that use to own the mare booked her to our stallion and has the filly and sold the mare to us as she needed to cut down. She is keeping her for an all-around show horse for open shows. The pictures on our site of the filly are from Oct so they are some what recent.


----------

